# *UPDATE* No third Gen V Pokemon Game to be released



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2011)

A Spanish website interviewed folks from GameFreak at a Pokemon Black and White event in London. They asked the team if there would be a Pokemon Grey coming to the Nintendo 3DS, to which GameFreak replied: “Not at all. With B&W, we have concluded this iteration”. It turns out that there won't be a third Pokemon game (Crystal, Emerald, etc.) coming out for Generation V.[/p]



Via



Source

I'm actually glad. That means the next Pokemon game coming out for the 3DS will be for Gen VI.
---
*Edit:*
Serebii has commented on this.
I wasn't going to report on this nor do I like commenting on rumours, but it seems to be spreading fast so I need to calm it. Earlier today, an interview was posted taken with GameFreak employees at Nintendo this past week. In this interview, the question regarding the future games was asked. Naturally, they said there are no plans at the moment for future games, thus concluding the marketing strategy for the current release; Black & White. However, many have taken this to mean that the games are not coming in the future which is definitely not the case considering the fifth generation is just beginning.[/p]
Turns out this doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww man i dont want Gen V to die out so soon


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 12, 2011)

sure there wont...lol! of course there will!


----------



## The Pi (Feb 12, 2011)

Who wanted "Pokemon Gray" anyway?


----------



## Technik (Feb 12, 2011)

So then i guess all they can do is 3rd gen remake?


----------



## Charon (Feb 12, 2011)

that makes no sense at all.
Where else could they explain to us wtf Kyurem is?
I mean, it's obviously made to get a better alternate form, and 2 powerful ice attacks (140) one physical and paralysing, the otehr special and burning (which is another hint to it's relation to the other 2 dragons). These are in the game, just no one can learn them.


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 12, 2011)

Does this actually impact the theory that B/W has "3DS enhancement" built in them?


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 12, 2011)

They probably have something else in place of the "third" game I bet


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2011)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Does this actually impact the theory that B/W has "3DS enhancement" built in them?


Actually, that was a screw-up by IGN.
IGN retracted their statements recently.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 12, 2011)

But like Emerald and Platinum before them, I thnk they need to do this.
Black/White are great but there's things the game needs fixing, like the total lack of vs. seeker or in-game berry growing.

Keep in mind I'm getting the black version for the core reason that you CAN rematch trainers in Black City.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 12, 2011)

I knew it! There's gonna be 6th gen next year on 3DS, come on who didn't see this coming? Quite obvious


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Theyre just saying that because they cant find it
The 3rd installment was going to be Pokemon Invisible since its not a color, but they losted it ;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Aww man i dont want Gen V to die out so soon


Not all hope is lost.
It is a relatively unknownI think Spanish site that's stating this. They could have pulled this out of their arse, for all I know. For all we know, they might have asked some PR person who doesn't know anything instead of GameFreak developers.


----------



## midnightshinigam (Feb 12, 2011)

What? No Pokemon Rainbow?

Given that the 3DS is out next month, maybe they just want to get right to the next gen versions.  But I doubt that they'll just do these two versions and be done with it.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Feb 12, 2011)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> that makes no sense at all.
> Where else could they explain to us wtf Kyurem is?
> I mean, it's obviously made to get a better alternate form, and 2 powerful ice attacks (140) one physical and paralysing, the otehr special and burning (which is another hint to it's relation to the other 2 dragons). These are in the game, just no one can learn them.


This.
Also, I remember how a site published info about how Junichi Masuda said that N's name was hinted in Black and White, but it was gonna be revealed in a "next installement" or something along those lines. As N is a main character in B&W, wouldn't it make more sense if his name was revealed in a third installement of the same sagas? Pretty weird. I want a Grey version, so I hope this "No 3rd gen V" thing gets busted ):


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe they mean 3rd release for the DS.

Maybe Pokemon Gray will come out for the 3DS. Who knows?


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 12, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so THAT was the screw-up. I didn't check the "screw up like IGN" thread...


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 12, 2011)

Poor, poor Kyurem, lol.  
But this is good news since it means they're focusing their efforts on Gen 6.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 12, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> marjan1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N or maybe just Team Plasma may be in the sixth generation since the second generation had the same enemies as the first except they were remnants of Team Rocket who were awaiting Giovanni's return but during the Radio Tower raid if you finished the event in HG/SS he committed suicide after you beat him, maybe he'll be in Gen VI but only unlocked by an event.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 12, 2011)

3rd Gen was my favorite Generation so sad it will die now


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 12, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> 3rd Gen was my favorite Generation so sad it will die now


It isn't about the third gen it's about the fifth, they are talking about the third pokémon B/W version, like emerald or platinum was to previous generations. 
I sure sapphire and ruby will be remade at some point, don't worry.


----------



## Raiser (Feb 12, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> 3rd Gen was my favorite Generation so sad it will die now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Internets for you.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 12, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Elza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah by that i mean they will not look at Emerald Ruby etc because there will be a new 3DS pokemon game -.-


----------



## Raika (Feb 12, 2011)

I like this. >:
Now I can get the game without worrying about whether I should have saved up for the third game instead. :3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wasn't going to report on this nor do I like commenting on rumours, but it seems to be spreading fast so I need to calm it. Earlier today, an interview was posted taken with GameFreak employees at Nintendo this past week. In this interview, the question regarding the future games was asked. Naturally, they said there are no plans at the moment for future games, thus concluding the marketing strategy for the current release; Black & White. However, many have taken this to mean that the games are not coming in the future which is definitely not the case considering the fifth generation is just beginning.[/p]

Got this from Serebii. Turns out this doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Charon (Feb 12, 2011)

They probably just asked if the third one would be on 3DS, to which they replied "lolwut no".
Which essentially means nothing.


Until someone makes a mistranslation and it spreads....


----------



## Forstride (Feb 13, 2011)

They never said there couldn't be a remake of Gen 3 though.  Honestly, I'd love a remake of Ruby/Sapphire ala HG/SS.  Gen 3 was always my favorite.

EDIT: I meant this in relation to SoulSnatcher saying the next game will be Gen 6, when it very well could not be.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 13, 2011)

THANK GOD.

about time

first Activision cans its long over due cash-in Guitar Hero

Now Nintendo is canning it's overdue dead franchise known as..pokemon?

is 2011 the year where companies will finally start to get brains?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> THANK GOD.
> 
> about time
> 
> ...


Sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 13, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh damn....that's too bad.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!?

First they release 2 gens on one console, and now they don't make a revised edition?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't see how people liked Gen 3 so much. The spries were weird and that MIDI French horn in EVERY SINGLE FUCKUNG SOUNDTRACK ruined the experience for me.

Don't get me wrong, I own all 3, I just can't appreciate them as much as the next person. Maybe 'Righteous Ruby' and 'Sparkling Sapphire' might fix this for me. 

Also, those have got to be the worst game names I've ever come up with.

Oh and Stanley, this is about Gen 5, not the franchise.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 13, 2011)

we need another game kinda like pokemon X.D

except something better and more improved than the last game



just something NEW instead of this rehashed shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!?
> 
> First they release 2 gens on one console, and now they don't make a revised edition?
> QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Feb 12 2011, 10:46 PM) I wasn't going to report on this nor do I like commenting on rumours, but it seems to be spreading fast so I need to calm it. Earlier today, an interview was posted taken with GameFreak employees at Nintendo this past week. In this interview, the question regarding the future games was asked. Naturally, they said there are no plans at the moment for future games, thus concluding the marketing strategy for the current release; Black & White. However, many have taken this to mean that the games are not coming in the future which is definitely not the case considering the fifth generation is just beginning.[/p]
> ...


----------



## Nollog (Feb 13, 2011)

"Not at all. With B&W, we have concluded this iteration”
Goes from pretty strong "No".

"Naturally, they said there are no plans at the moment for future games, thus concluding the marketing strategy for the current release; Black & White. However, many have taken this to mean that the games are not coming in the future which is definitely not the case considering the fifth generation is just beginning."
To a "Yes, but in the future".

Iwata probably told him to get out there and say maybe so they don't have to re-work the engine again so soon to cash in on the same story and gameplay again.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 13, 2011)

What, no Pokemon Gray?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 13, 2011)

People are taking this far too literally, since they're obviously not going to say that they're making Grey when Black and White aren't even out yet, but I can at least understand why they might want to move onto Gen 6 as soon as possible. The 3DS just came out, so which would you prefer - a brand new 3DS Pokémon game or another DS one?

I still hold onto the idea that Grey will be a 3DS-enhanced game and that the Ruby and Sapphire remakes will be the first 3DS-exclusive games, with the engine then used to create Gen 6 by sometime in 2013.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't put any stock into that statement. They're promoting B&W right now. I'm absolutely positive that if (and there surely is) a third game in the works, Nintendo corp. doesn't want them saying squat about it. They want kids excited about B&W, not pondering what the next game will be like.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 14, 2011)

This breaks my heart. i want a Pokemon Gray/Grey.


----------



## chaos20022002 (Feb 16, 2011)

I honestly think that the next games we'll get are the ruby and sapphire remakes on the 3DS followed by the pokemon Grey, much like how 3rd gen was released ruby/sapphire/fire read/leaf green/emerald,  because at least what I had seen, working in retail, platinum did not sell very well to the kids. the only people that bought it were people that knew it was a new game but the kids that were just like "i want a pokemon game" bought the game that they thought "had the coolest looking pokemon"
plus i found that i got bored of platinum much faster then I did with either diamond or soul silver


----------



## Sir VG (Feb 19, 2011)

http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Masu...%22_speculation



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In an interview with gaming site GameTrailers, Pokémon game developer and director Junichi Masuda spoke about Generation V of Pokémon. Among the many things that came up during the interview was the rumor that Black and White would not a have a third version.
> 
> This rumor came to be after the Spanish site Meristation published an interview with Pokémon designer Mana Ibe in which it was denied that there would be a third version of Pokémon Black and White. Junichi Masuda dispelled those rumors. He stated that he did not recall ever saying there would not be another version, and that he was very surprised to hear about the rumor.
> 
> Pokémon Black and White will see their English language debut on March 4 in Europe, with the North American release following two days later.



So it's officially busted.  HELLO POKEMON GREY!


----------

